
Ask HN: Other success micro-SaaS stories like StoreMapper? - alc90
I&#x27;ve been reading the Tyler&#x27;s blog posts about how he created and grow his micro SaaS project - StoreMapper and I am looking to find out other similar stories like this one.<p>Any resource (blog post, quora answers etc) would be much appreciated.
======
michaelbuckbee
There are a number of similar micro-SaaS's (including StoreMapper) listed
here:

[https://baremetrics.com/open](https://baremetrics.com/open)

GrooveHQ has some good interviews:

Olark: [https://www.groovehq.com/blog/ben-congleton-olark-
interview](https://www.groovehq.com/blog/ben-congleton-olark-interview)

BestOf: [https://www.groovehq.com/blog/best-
of](https://www.groovehq.com/blog/best-of)

iDoneThis - How to Start a Startup - [http://inside.idonethis.com/startup-
guide/](http://inside.idonethis.com/startup-guide/)

~~~
alc90
Great resources. Like the iDoneThis guide - such an awesome resource. Thanks!

------
dangrossman
You'll find some more stories in these recent threads --

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9724759)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9872969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9872969)

~~~
alc90
Thanks for these links!

------
anc84
Very interesting read, thanks: [http://tylertringas.com/storemapper-store-
locator-bootstrapp...](http://tylertringas.com/storemapper-store-locator-
bootstrapped-to-50k/)

Microsaas were just on the frontpage the other day, maybe you can find the
thread.

~~~
alc90
Seems like I missed it. I'll try to take a look and see if I can find it.
Thanks!

------
sideproject
Might want to check out some of the side projects posted on sideproectors
(disclaimer - I run this site)

[https://www.sideprojectors.com](https://www.sideprojectors.com)

I suppose, it could be the opposite of what you're asking. These are side
projects that people want to sell. But many of them have recurring revenue.

